# Tank mates for my male betta



## amzingaly (Sep 2, 2010)

I would like to move my male betta, Elliot, into a 10 gallon tank but i would also like to put in other fish. Any suggestions for species that he'll get along with?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

most anything peacefull that doesn't have a brightly colored tail as a betta will chew it up. that being said all fish are different especially when it comes to bettas sometime they will just tear it up around the tank and kill everything and sometimes fish will chew up their big fancy tails.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

betta is an agressive fish... 2-3 corydoras would be good


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

How bout something small like a dwarf cray? Are they safe with bettas?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't do a crayfish with a betta, even a dwarf. Our crayfish used to try attacking our butterflyfishes' fins by waiting for them to swim by and he'd *SNAP* his little claws at them. He did take a couple chunks out. Beware - bettas are slower and their fins are tantalizingly long. 
I agree with cories. I doubt the betta would bother them and cories are also very peaceful themselves.


----------

